# Possible broken shoulder on milker PIC added



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Doe 4 years old and 10 days fresh was found with very painful and swollen left front shoulder. Leg kind of dangly Cannot support wieght on it, panting with pain and distraught. Her single doeling still nursing and at her side. Saw no evidence of snake bite. But red and swollen in arm pit like edema.

Doe fine last night when I milked. Doe was fine this morning when DH fed her, just got off phone. This doe was discovered injured when forum member Alice aka Rose was here to buy goats (how embarrassing! :blush). But glad they walked up to her pen and saw her hurting. This is my heaviest milker (previous years at 4 months fresh she milks 11 pounds).

This is Sugar (of the "five sisters").

I called the vet and they said it would be $600. minimum to fix her if it is a broken shoulder. And said it would be better to just take her to A&M. In the mean time, while I am thinking, Bill is going to get Banamine from another vet by his work.

I am looking for dosage now. If anyone knows it off the top of their head, please post it while I am looking at goat 101 in case me and my computer are slow.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Ok, so is banamine 1cc per 100 lbs IM every 24 hours....???


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

No help. But ouch. Hope it's not broken.
Megan


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Thanks Megan. This is a favorite that we were going to keep. DH is at work and is sick about it. He said it made him queasy and he had to go get a Coke. He loves her. One of our old timers.

I am going to go ahead and get 10cc of Banamine from the vet (or have DH pick it up rather) and then at least we can treat for pain and inflamation. Then we can decide what to do.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

OH Diane am no help with this at all but for one thing running a cold hose over the swollen area helps with swelling and pain Also give her some benedryl just in case it is a type of sting.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Not much help here either...except to say I had a doe a few months ago come up with swollen shoulder and not putting weight on her leg and it ended up being soft tissue injury and healed on its own. I hope for your sake it's not broken...but this sounds much worse than mine was.

Beth


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Well, maybe it is just soft tissue, finger crossed. Bill has the Banamine and is coming home from work now. I will give the Benedryl, Sondra, just in case. There is brush in her pen and with the rain, perhaps a snake.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Is it possible its a dislocation instead of break? We had a doe that was 3 months bred that acted like she'd gotten kicked and had a broken leg. The vet checked it and it turned out to be a dislocation of the rear leg instead. She's healed up fairly well and walks near normal now and kidded without difficulty. Is it possible she got kicked by a donkey?

Ray


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

donkeys are NOT in same area as the goats Ray.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

When a doe here got attacked by a dog she had a dislocated shoulder. It looked awful and bones looked like they were where they shouldn't be because of the swelling. Took her to the vet. Just gave her banamine and gave her 5ccs of pen for a week. She limped for a long while, sometimes I think just hamming it up, but she healed. I hope she is okay. We are no experts but if you need help let me know. My husband is not squeamish at all about feeling around and figuring out where bones are and if things are where they should be.

Tiffany


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

I came back here to this thread and oddly my last post is not here. Oh well.

I am going with the dislocation assumption at this point and think positive. The doe is in a pen and the donkeys are on the outside. Sugar lives in a pen with her kid and her adult twin sister who is docile. It's field fencing and full of dead gnarly yaupon as they are cleaning it out.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible broken shoulder on milker ANYONE?*

Same as mine. I was going to remove the part about her shoulder being hard to break... not to hard with a donkey booting her.  Good luck.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I gave her a shot of banamine...I gave 1cc SQ. Didn't give it IM. In 10 minutes or so she was putting weight on the affected leg and allowed me to milk out the side of her udder that the kid ignores. I just milked it into the ground. Then she hobbled to the feed and ate some alfalfa pellets. Then she got on her knees and gobbled down some fresh hay. She is obviously feeling better. I am amazed at the effectiveness of the banamine. She was in a great deal of distress prior.

Just took this:


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooops, forgot to give the benedrl Sondra. However, it is looking like dislocation now that she is moving around.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, be sure that it is her shoulder and not her knee. I had a buck that I thought he had injured his shoulder. It was swollen and everything. He had trouble getting around. I looked at it, felt of the leg and everthing. I treated him with banamine and it was healling so I thought. He carried the leg just as your doe is with the leg bent and would put some weight on it but not all his weight. Well, when I realized it was his knee it was too late. He nor I could straighten out his leg. It was bent forever. He did ok, but I had to put him down this year because when he was in rut, it was just too much for him. Not only did he lose weight but he would stumble alot.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you bend her leg at the knee, up tight against her body and push the shoulder and leg forward while straddling the doe it will pop the shoulder back into the socket. But honestly it doesn't look like this as it would be grossly buldging. Why you have a vet do this is that they can feel if nerves or anything else is ripped or torn. As long as her foot stays warm she is out of the woods. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> Diane, be sure that it is her shoulder and not her knee.


Yeah, I thought the knee looked weird, but that could just be me.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

The doe is doing better.

Yesterday, after her AM Banamine, I examined more closely, and yes, I did think of the knee. However, it is easily bent and doesn't seem to cause pain. I did attempt to push the shoulder back into socket, having used the technique vicki described already. But it seemed like the doe had already got it back in as it was not hangy or floppy. I am so very impressed with the banamine as she forgets it's injured and puts weight on it within a few minutes. I think that is what happened. Also, the red and swollen area in the armpit was resolved.

She continues eating well, hopping to the water bucket and acting normal in every way, the kid is thriving and chasing chickens out of the pen.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

That is good to hear Diane!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wonderful that she is doing so much better!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am really glad she is doing better and up ! Pretty doe and kid


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful Diane! vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane,
I just found this thread.  I'm SO GLAD she is better. HOORAY!! 

The does we got from you are getting used to our does. It's going pretty smoothly.

Hope you are getting some of this rain, too.

Rose / Alice, Lonnie, and Dan


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Rose was here and discovered poor Sugar and her poor predicament. 

Glad your does are settling in


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah that is nice to hear!!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

That's really good! Talk about a sigh of relief!
Megan


----------

